# Luma Cinch Strap



## friedmud (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone around here have any experience with the Luma Cinch Camera Strap ( http://luma-labs.com/products/cinch )

It looks great - but I'm still on the fence. I would love to hear from people who have bought one.

In particular, I like that that they've thought about how it will be used with a tripod quick release plate: http://luma-labs.com/products/m-connect

Anyone?


----------



## nda (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, yeah I have the cinch strap I've only had it for about a month but so far so good. I also have a black rapid(rs-7) and even though they are both great I prefer the black rapid.
I haven't used a m-connect, but If you use a tripod alot it would be very handy!


----------



## al2 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have The Cinch on both of my cameras. One of them replaced a Black Rapid. A couple of my friends have converted to the Luma strap after they saw mine.

The strap is well made and works as advertised. I really like how I can snug the camera up close to my body. It doesn't swing or flop around as I walk or move around.


----------



## friedmud (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!

This is sounding good!


----------



## EchoLocation (Nov 19, 2012)

I checked out this strap very thoroughly, although i have never actually seen one in person. it looks pretty awesome. However, I chose the BosStrap instead.
Connection with a screw to the tripod mount seems a little dangerous to me. The BosStrap has a pretty unique design, and is extremely well made and comfortable, plus it's half the price....
check it out if you're interested. I've also read a lot of people say the metal pieces of Luma scratched their camera body.


----------

